# self defense heroes



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like this to be a thread celebrating heroes of self defense that get very little news coverage. I my area their have been a few lately.

Please watch the video of the black woman here who was previously robbed and listen to what she states and let it sink in.

Would-be robber shot and killed at Detroit gas station - Story | WJBK


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

BCPD: Man shoots would-be Craigslist robbers | WOODTV.com
BATTLE CREEK, Mich. (WOOD) - Battle Creek police say two people were shot in the city's Urbandale neighborhood after apparently trying to rob a father and son*they had arranged to meet through Craigslist.

According to the Battle Creek Police Department, 42-year-old Jon Vanderwiel and 72-year-old Robert Vanderwiel*of Grand Rapids drove to Battle Creek Tuesday evening after arranging on Craigslist to buy a car. Around 8 p.m., the Vanderwiel's arrived at the meeting place - which turned out to be an abandoned home in the 600 block of Linwood Avenue - and were jumped by three men, police said.

Officers said Jon Vanderwiel*is licensed to carry a concealed weapon, which he drew and fired twice.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Detroit homeowner wounded, intruder killed in gunfight on east side

The shooting began at about 12:20 a.m. after the intruder, a 45-year-old man, forced the homeowner's 30-year-old girlfriend into the house on the 14900 block of Liberal Avenue on Detroit's east side at gunpoint, according to a news release from Detroit Police Department.

"The victim armed himself (with a) firearm, and exchanged gunfire with the perp," killing the intruder, according to the news release.

The 46-year-old homeowner was taken to a hospital and is in temporary serious condition, police said. The house is in a neighborhood a few blocks east of Gratiot and north of 7 Mile Road in Detroit.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I lived on Liberal at the start of the 80's. It wasn't a bad place yet.
The house was on the first block west of Kelly IIRC
https://www.google.com/search?q=16220+liberal+detroit+mi&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

2nd block, at least I remembered the addy, and it was 1981 and I was having fun with my MouseStang


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I dont have a link in english, but a man age 67 shot two intruders in his home with a duble barrel shotgun, both died, brothers age 24 and 21. they had been harrasing the man for some time and been forbidden to contact the man by a judge. The intruders had knifes.

Edit, this happend in Vallåkra, Sweden.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is to Mr. Lembo He not only defend himself and took a BG off the street He then took a Landlord that was in violation of the law to court.
It appears he has them real nervous. Mr. Lembo a long distance hand sake.

"Lembo went to court after getting a letter soon after the shooting that informed him that his gun violated house rules and that eviction proceedings could be initiated if he did not comply."

Maine landlord asks judge to dismiss tenant's gun rights lawsuit | Fox News


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Woman who shot burglar in her Schoolcraft home will not face charges, police say | MLive.com
SCHOOLCRAFT, MI --*Police are not seeking charges against*a woman who shot one of two men who broke into her Schoolcraft Township homeSaturday night.

"There will be no charges. That's not even being considered," Kalamazoo County Undersheriff Paul Matyas said Monday, indicating the woman acted in self-defense.

Police have said the homeowner awoke around 11 p.m. Saturday after hearing a loud knocking on the front door of her home in the 800 block of VW Avenue. The woman spotted two men outside the front door before one walked around the side of the building and broke a window, police said.

The homeowner shot one of the suspects after he entered the home. The other suspect then ran from the property and was quickly arrested by officers with the Vicksburg and Schoolcraft police departments.

The injured suspect was transported to an area hospital with non-life threatening injuries, police said.

Matyas said neither the home nor the homeowner were targeted in the break-in.

"This was completely random. We have no information to indicate that it was targeted," Matyas said.

Matyas said the two suspects -- a 26-year-old man and 27-year-old man, both from Kalamazoo -- have been charged with first-degree home invasion and will be arraigned later this week.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Police: Michigan girl scares off intruder with shotgun - FOX10 News | WALA

Police say an 11-year-old girl has managed to scare off an intruder by wielding a shotgun.

Lapeer County police say a man forced his way into the girl's home in North Branch Township, about 35 miles northeast of Flint in Michigan's rural Thumb region.

The Flint Journal reports that the girl, who was home alone, locked herself inside of a bathroom closet with a shotgun. Police say the man broke into the closet where he found the child. The 11-year-old pointed the weapon at the man who fled.

The girl was not harmed.

Police say they found the man's vehicle about 30 minutes later in Imlay City. A 53-year-old Detroit man and a 31-year-old woman were taken into custody. They are at the Lapeer County Jail pending formal charges.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Concealed Handgun Permit Holders Stop Four Violent Crimes in Five Days - Crime Prevention Research CenterCrime Prevention Research Center
According to police, it happened around 8:10 p.m. on Christmas night on the 100 block of Oakridge Drive.

. . .*Antonio Bagley, 29, told [police]*Jerrell Walker*tried to rob him so he fired his pistol at him.*Walker later died from a gunshot wound to the torso.

Bagley has not*been charged, and the case is still under investigation. . . .

Miramar, Florida, December 23, 2015:

A would-be thief was shot and killed by a Miramar restaurant employee during an armed robbery attempt Wednesday night, police said.

The incident happened at Captain Max Seafood on State Road 7 around 5:30 p.m., Miramar Police spokeswoman Tania Rues said.

According to Rues, the suspect entered the eatery wearing a ski mask and gloves. The employee fired several shots, killing the suspect, Rues said.

At least one customer and other employees were in the restaurant at the time but no other injuries were reported. . . .

Gary, Indiana, December 22, 2015:

A northern Indiana man was killed and his girlfriend shot after trying to rob two Illinois men looking to buy a vehicle from a Craigslist ad, police said.

Brandon Johnson, 22, was shot several times about a block from his home in Gary, Indiana, after he pulled a gun on the would-be buyers and tried to rob them, officials said. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

A northern Indiana man was killed and his girlfriend shot after trying to rob two Illinois men looking to buy a vehicle from a Craigslist ad, police said.

Brandon Johnson, 22, was shot several times about a block from his home in Gary, Indiana, after he pulled a gun on the would-be buyers and tried to rob them, officials said. He was pronounced dead at the scene. . . .

The would-be car buyers - a 55-year-old man from Olympia Fields and a 65-year-old from Chicago Heights - called police around 7 p.m. Sunday to report a shooting on Gary's west side. They told officers that they made arrangements to make a purchase from Craigslist, when the man and woman they planned to meet with tried to rob them . . . .

Detroit, Michigan, December 24, 2015:

Bill Kessler was still shaken Wednesday after shooting a large dog that had hold of his beagle, Daisy.

"The big dog came charging at my dog, I thought he had her by the throat, but it turned out he had her shoulder," the 65-year-old Port Huron man said.

Kessler was walking with Daisy on North Boulevard about 12:30 p.m. Tuesday when the attack occurred.

Kessler said he was on the sidewalk when the large dog charged.

"Before he got to me I got my pepper spray out and sprayed him but that didn't stop him," he said. "After the pepper spray the dog started attacking mine, I tried kicking it, but it was so aggressive I took out my gun and shot it."


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

When I m young, I used to beat up trouble maker. in fact the whole school feared me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant watch sad stuff. Sorry. It makes me want start drinking and smoking again. It just aint right. Can you show happy things?


----------

